# I want to grow algae



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi I would like to know what I should do to get lots of algae growing? I have nver even seen a speck of it in any of my tanks and would like to grow some for my fish. What types should I be looking to grow? I want to feed this to plec's and their fry. As well as some other fish I keep. I will set up a tank just for this.

Any help would be great

Thanks


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a 2 gallon jar that I filled with water and rocks put some food in and leave by the window it gets covered with algae then I put the rocks in the tank for the algae eaters. My snowball shrimp tank which get morning sun is really green.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

So it is that easy. Nice I will give it a try and see what happens thanks


----------



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

Basically tank water (including fish waste or food) + intense light and a long photo period = algae growth.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

put lots of stuff with surfaces exposed to the light inside as well to get more growth

don't add stuff like flourish excel.

oh oh oh... and don't forget your mental set-up of not wanting algae in the tank and despise it as if it were anyones crazy mother-in-law.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

South or east facing window, mulm and rocks in a jar or tank.

Wait.


It's that easy.


----------

